# First Time Traveler, Orlando to New Jersey



## Klownicle (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a sleeper on the way up and coach on the way back. I've got my Amtrak app ready to go and my food reservations set! My biggest concern is timing. On a trip such as this how likely is it that things will be on time or early in both the leave and return trips? As I've never rode train, just not sure what to expect. I have heard if they are late, they do their best to make up lost time.

Traveling train for an experience and hoping for a great one!

Thanks!


----------



## pennyk (Jul 21, 2021)

The last time (a couple of weeks ago) I traveled north from Orlando (on the Silver Meteor, train 98), the train was on time in Orlando and arrived early in DC. 
In May, I traveled on train 98 to NYC and the train was late into Orlando and even later into NYC.

My return trains were more or less on time. I do not think there is any way to predict in advance whether your trains will be on time. It is more likely than not that your return trip will be on time, but delays happen.

The Florida trains seem to be running full in sleeper and in coach. Sleepers are much more comfortable, in my opinion. If it is in your budget and there are rooms available, I would try to get a room on your return trip (either by changing your reservation now or bidding up at the last minute, if offered).


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 21, 2021)

The Silver Meteor seems to have fairly good on-time performance; the Silver Star not so much.

Over the past 30 days:

Meteor into NWK:

Average Ar delay: 31 minutes lateMedian Ar delay: 7 minutes late
More than 1 hour late: 5 times (3 over 2 hours late)

Star into NWK:

Average Ar delay: 50 minutes lateMedian Ar delay: 23 minutes late
More than 1 hour late: 9 times (4 times over 2 hours late)

#97 Meteor into ORL:

Average Ar delay: 8 minutes lateMedian Ar delay: 7 minutes early
More than 1 hour late: 2 times (both were over 2 hours late)

#91 Star into ORL:

Average Ar delay: 41 minutes lateMedian Ar delay: 36 minutes late
More than 1 hour late: 9 times (1 time over 2 hours late)

You can view this data at ASMAD - Amtrak Status Maps Archive Database - Train History Search


----------

